# Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

Wir haben je genug kenntnisreiche Leute an "Board", daher vor dem eigenen Bemühen/recherchieren mal die Frage an euch:
Gibt es irgendwo Daten, wie hoch Anteil an der Biomasse in Gewässern Insekten und Insektenlarven haben?

oder weiss das jemand ausm Kopp?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Eine sehr interessante Fragestellung die sicher gut an diehttp://www.dgl-ev.de/dgl/dgl.html gerichtet werden kann.


----------



## Lorenz (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Interessanter als der Anteil an der Gesamtbiomasse ist der Anteil an den Fischnährtieren. Der schwankt stark, z.B. je nach Vorkommen von Flohkrebsen. Konkrete Zahlen zur Individuen- und Artenzahl gibt es aufjedenfall, denn es werden ja deutschlandweit Makrozoobenthosuntersuchungen durchgeführt. Vermutlich kam auch mal jemand auf die Idee z.B. taxonomische Gruppen zu wiegen und Gewichtsanteile oder die Masse pro Fläche (z.B.  g/m2) zu ermitteln.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Wenn man im Titel "Insekten" mit Zooplankton tauscht, werden sich dazu bestimmt auch Zahlen finden lassen!
Es sind eben auch eine Menge Insekten, deren Larven, Gliederfüßler, b.z.w Krebstierchen, Muscheln, Schnecken und Würmer die als Fischnahrung relevant sind.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es sind eben auch eine Menge Insekten, deren Larven, ... die als Fischnahrung relevant sind.
> 
> Jürgen


Genau das meinte ich ja, nicht also nur rein die Insekten selber, deren Larven vor allem.

Hab ich ich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt .

SORRY!!!


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir haben je genug kenntnisreiche Leute an "Board", daher vor dem eigenen Bemühen/recherchieren mal die Frage an euch:
> Gibt es irgendwo Daten, wie hoch Anteil an der Biomasse in Gewässern Insekten und Insektenlarven haben?
> 
> oder weiss das jemand ausm Kopp?



 Eine Hammerfrage, nach an sich wichtigen Grundwissen.

 Wobei der Anteil von Insekten  in Fließgewässern sicher hoher ist als in Stillgewässern, wo es eher Krebstiere gibt.
 Aber selbst in Stillgewässern, wird sich das gewaltig unterschiedlich aufteilen.
 Es gibt Stillgewässer voller Wasserflöhe oder auch voller Insekten und Ihren Larven.
 Ich weiß nicht ob man das so mal eben angeben oder vergleichen kann.

 Selbst die Erträge geben das ja nicht getrennt wieder, wobei gerade in einem kleinen Bach, viele Futtertiere dort gar kein Wassergetier sind. Sondern eher zufällige Beute werden, wenn sie ins Wasser fallen oder ein Hochwasser die Fische zu Ihnen bringt.
 Die Erträge können aber unglaublich unterschiedlich ausfallen von wenigen Kg/Ha bis fast 1000 Kg/Ha Fische können da im Jahr erzeugt werden.
 Es kann und sollte also keine einfache Antwort geben können.

 Ich ahne das Du das hinterfragst um es mit der Abnahme bei den Insekten in Zusammenhang zu bringen, wie es sich bei den Nährtieren der Fische auswirkt.
 Ich denke das kann man sich sparen, Krebstiere und Insekten sind sich sehr ähnlich und werden auch auf Gifte ähnlich reagieren.
 Gifte die für Wirbeltiere harmlos sind, können da zum Beispiel die notwendigen Häutungen betreffen.
 Systemgifte halt, die maßgeschneidert für Insekten eben auch Krebstiere treffen. Für Wirbeltiere fast harmlos , auch wenn sie für Ihre Zielgruppe unglaublich giftig wirken, weil sie nur dort wirklich wirken.

 Die Fischnahrung besteht halt nur aus Insekten+Krebstieren und Weichtieren+Schalentieren, Wirbeltiere und Pflanzen sind da eher unbedeutend.

 Keine Ahnung wie sich so etwas dann auf Weichtiere auswirkt.:m

 Wir sprechen von Schutzmitteln, aber in Wahrheit führen wir einen hochmodernen Giftkrieg gegen Insekten und ähnliche Arten.
 Wie in jedem Krieg, trifft es auch Unbeteiligte und immer auch die Wahrheit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

dass das nicht so einfach wird, dachte ich schon...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich ahne das Du das hinterfragst um es mit der Abnahme bei den Insekten in Zusammenhang zu bringen, wie es sich bei den Nährtieren der Fische auswirkt.





wohl eher ein Anfang: klick klack


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Dazu wirds schwierig... Aber ich habe eine Statistik gefunden, was den Pflanzenschutzmitteleinsatz angeht (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die abgesetzte Menge gleich der eingesetzten ist)

http://www.umweltbundesamt.de/daten...tschaft/pflanzenschutzmittelverwendung-in-der

Demnach ist der Anteil Insektizid in den letzten Jahren kaum angestiegen, eher konstant... Der Rest hat auch nicht signifikant zugenommen; der Verbrauch an Co und N ist nicht wirklich schädlich...


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*



Franky schrieb:


> Demnach ist der Anteil Insektizid in den letzten Jahren kaum angestiegen, eher konstant... Der Rest hat auch nicht signifikant zugenommen; der Verbrauch an Co und N ist nicht wirklich schädlich...


 
 :q
 Warum sollte die Menge auch steigen, wenn die Wirksamkeit 
immer besser wurde.
 Wenn die Menge heute nicht oder kaum sinkt, sagt  das nur aus wie heftig es eingesetzt wird.
 Einige Aussagen gehen von der 1000 fachen Giftwirkung auf Insekten aus.(im Vergleich zum so fast harmlosen alten DDT.
 Letzteres traf aber auch Wirbeltiere, vor allem aber wurden Eischalen so dünn, das viele Vogelarten selten wurden.
 Das Zeug wird heute nur noch selten verwendet)

http://derstandard.at/1363709824875/Neonicotinoide-haetten-nie-zugelassen-werden-duerfen

 Da sollte die eingesetzte Menge wohl deutlich sinken....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Danke Kaulbarschspezi - aber da gehts um Artenvielfalt unter den Insekten und nicht um die Zahl/Menge Insekten/Larven im Gewässer an sich.

Auch Frankys Link ist da nicht so zielführend, weil die selber schreiben, dass 
Funde von Pflanzenschutzmitteln in Gewässern ja gar nicht ermittelt wurden bzw. nur für größere Gewässer im Rahmen WRRL und daher für kleinere nix vorliegt. 

Von da dann ne Ableitung zur Menge der Insekten/Larven IM Wasser zu machen, traue ich mich nicht bzw. mir nicht zu..

Und näxte Frage:
Wenn Insekten weniger werden, was füllt dann die freiwerdende Lücke in den Gewässern (und können das Fische auch fressen?)?


----------



## Lorenz (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Insekten weniger werden, was füllt dann die freiwerdende Lücke in den Gewässern (und können das Fische auch fressen?)?



Zerkleinerer leben von grobem organ. Material wie z.B. Laub (z.B. heimische Bachflohkrebse). Weidegänger leben von Aufwuchs (diverse Stein- und Eintagsfliegenlarven, Schnecken, ...). Muscheln sowie diverse Kriebelmücken-, Zuckmücken- und Köcherfliegenlarven sind Filtrierer. Dann gibts noch Räuber (u.a. einige Steinfliegenlarven, Libellenlarven, einige eingewanderte Bachflohkrebse, ...). 

Der Ernährungstyp ist aber nur ein Teil der ökologischen Nische. Sicher kann nicht jede freiwerdende Nische oder vorhandene Ressource von anderen Arten (optimal) genutzt werden. Das gilt sowohl für Fische wie auch für Fischnährtiere. Nasen z.B. können vermutlich nicht von jedem Aufwuchs leben, also die Nahrung der kleinen am Boden lebenden Weidegänger nutzen. Von einem erhöhten Muschelaufkommen (z.B. asiatische Körbchenmuscheln, Dreikantmuscheln,...) können auch nicht alle Fischarten und -größen profitieren; zumal wenn die vielleicht in der Steinschüttung stecken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

puh, scheint ne schwierige Sache zu sein.


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und näxte Frage:
> Wenn Insekten weniger werden, was füllt dann die freiwerdende Lücke in den Gewässern (und können das Fische auch fressen?)?


 
 Gegenfrage...
 Was würde die Lücken füllen, wenn die Wirbeltiere weniger würden. Weil irgendetwas den Knochenaufbau verhindern würde?
 So etwas kann nicht mal eben ersetzt werden.

 Die Anzahl der Fische wird dann halt weniger, wenn Insekten und Krebstiere weniger werden.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Zitat: Thomas 9904
Gibt es irgendwo Daten, wie hoch Anteil an der Biomasse in Gewässern Insekten und Insektenlarven haben?


Da gibt es keine Tabellen, da jedes Gewässer (fließendes oder stehendes ) anders ist.
Es kommt immer auf dem jeweiligen Gewässer an.
Und da ist ausschlaggebend der Chemische und Ökologische zustand des Gewässers.
Die Biomasse also der Biologische Zustand des Gewässers kann aus Untersuchungen und der zu Hilfenahme einer Liste zur Feststellung des "Saprobienindex" festgestellt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas du fragst schwere Sachen.


so ist das halt, wenn ich anfange mir Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## Lorenz (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Da gibt es keine Tabellen, da jedes Gewässer (fließendes oder stehendes ) anders ist.
> Es kommt immer auf dem jeweiligen Gewässer an.
> ...
> ... der Biologische Zustand des Gewässers kann aus Untersuchungen und der zu Hilfenahme einer Liste zur Feststellung des "Saprobienindex" festgestellt werden.



Bei Saprobienindex und co. geht es um Individuenzahlen bzw. Zahlenverhältnisse (ggfs. pro Fläche). Für sehr viele Gewässer gibt es Daten zur Erstellungen und Aktualisierung der Gewässergütekarten (ökologische Gewässergüte - Teilbereich Makrozoobenthos). Diese Daten laufen beim zuständigen Landesamt zusammen.  
Bsp.: Hessen:  https://www.hlnug.de/?id=9051


----------



## phirania (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Hoffe bin hier richtig,ansonsten verschieben..
Hat aber auch was mit dem Thema zu tun.

Kam gestern im WDR.
http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/quarks-und-co/video-spurensuche-reifenabrieb-100.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Man kann also nicht bzw. kaum da auf vernünfige Datengrundlage zurück greifen. 

Daher dann auch kaum sagen, in wie weit der Insektenrückgang Auswirkungen auf die Fische/population/Stärke etc. hat, denen ja wahrscheinlich durch wegbrechende Insektenlarven Futter fehlt.


----------



## Sneep (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Hallo,

zunächst wird es wahrscheinlich zu einer Verschiebung im Artenspektrum bei den Fisch-Nährtieren kommen.
Dann gibt es statt Steinfliegenlarve nur noch Wasserassel.

Dann kommt es darauf an, wodurch der Rückgang der Insekten zurück zu führen ist . Fische leben im gleichen Lebensraum wie die Larven aller Wasserinsekten.
Da kann der Nahrungsmangel das geringste Problem sein.

Wenn der Rückgang nur bei den Insekten stattfindet, ist die Auswirkung klar, weniger oder kleinere Fische. Der Effekt ist wie bei einem verbutteten Bestand von Rotaugen, das ist auch nichts anderes als Nahrungsmangel. 
Die Fischarten würden aber sehr unterschiedlich getroffen von solch einer Entwicklung. Einige wie Marmor- und Silberkarpfen als Planktonfiltrierer würden eher profitieren, ebenso der  Grasfisch. Die größten Probleme hätten die Salmoniden.

SnEEp


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Also vermehrt Marmor- und Silberkarpfen und Graser setzen?
;-)))


----------



## Sneep (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Hallo,
du als alter Praktiker am Wasser hast das Prinzip erkannt.
Wir  machen alles weiter wie bisher.
Wenn erst mal das Plankton weg ist, gibt es auch keinen Ärger mehr mit Jungfischen. Die will sowieso keiner angeln. Es reichen ja die Großen.
sneep


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Siehste, passt doch ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Davon ab:
Insektenrückgang wegen Lichtverschmutzung - interessanter Ansatz, kam gerade ne Pressemeldung vom IGB rein:
http://www.igb-berlin.de/news/fataler-insektenstaubsauger-uferbeleuchtung

Kopflampenverbot für Angler??


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Bei Saprobienindex und co. geht es um Individuenzahlen bzw. Zahlenverhältnisse (ggfs. pro Fläche). Für sehr viele Gewässer gibt es Daten zur Erstellungen und Aktualisierung der Gewässergütekarten (ökologische Gewässergüte - Teilbereich Makrozoobenthos). Diese Daten laufen beim zuständigen Landesamt zusammen.
> Bsp.: Hessen:  https://www.hlnug.de/?id=9051



Genau, und darum ist jedes Gewässer anders.
Neben Individuenzahlen bzw. Zahlenverhältnisse ist die Art ausschlaggebend. Da ist ein großer Unterschied zw. Wasserassel und Steinfliege.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Bin augenscheinlich nicht der Einzige, der sich da Gedanken macht - die Schweizer Kollegen sind  auch dran:
https://www.petri-heil.ch/zuwenig-insekten-fuer-die-fische/


----------



## UMueller (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Insektensterben war am Montag auch Thema bei "Hart aber fair". Fast einhelliger Tenor war das Neonicotinoide ( Neonics ) die heute in nahezu jedem Insektizid enthalten sind die Hauptschuld daran tragen. Nur der vom Bauernverband sah das etwas anders und war der Meinung das müsse weiter untersucht werden. Ich bleibe dabei was ich hier auch schon mehrmals schrieb. Ein Gift was sich erst nach knapp drei Jahren abgebaut hat, dazu sehr gut wasserlöslich ist und in kleinsten Dosen die Insekten schädigt (nein sie sterben nicht sofort aber sie sterben) kann nicht gut sein.
Ein Gedanke dazu. Die sehr gute wasserlöslichkeit bedingt ja das dieses Mittel ausgewaschen wird und so in Gräben gelangt. Somit wird es auch wieder von Pflanzen aufgenommen die damit garnicht behandelt wurden. Damit werden dann Insekten vergiftet die wiederum diese Wildpflanzen nutzen. Diese Neonics wirken also sehr weit über den Acker hinaus auf dem sie eingesetzt wurden. Für mich gehören diese Mittel vom Markt. Schnellstens.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Sie wurden halt genehmigt auch in der Annahme, das sie sich sehr schnell abbauen und sich eben nicht im Grundwasser ausbreiten können.
 Das ist wenigstens nicht immer der Fall....und so vorsichtig verwendet wie vorgesehen, werden die Anwender es auch nicht machen.

 Ist so ähnlich wie bei den Dieselautos, die ja eigentlich vielfach so gar nicht genehmigt wurden.
 Kommt später ans Licht das da etwas nicht ganz richtig gelaufen ist, kneifen die Verantwortlichen (.....die Augen zu).


----------



## UMueller (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Hier eine interessante Seite zu dem Thema
www.tfsp.info/de


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Nö, da find ich nix, wie groß die Biomasse in den einzelnen Gewässern ist. 
Wo soll das da stehen?

Eh seltsame Seite (Gruppe unabhängiger Wissenschaftler" - wo sind die denn aufgeführt, wer das sein soll?


----------



## oberfranke (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Neben den bisher diskutieren und bekannten Ursachen, also Insektizide, Pestizide usw. gibt es sicher noch andere Faktoren. 
 Ein befreundeter Fischer hat einen zusätzlichen Faktor beobachtet. 
 In etlichen Bächen der Äschenregion nehmen explosionsartig die Krebsbestände zu. So fing er jahrelange so gut wie keine Krebse, zur Zeit auf dem Kilometerbachlauf zwischen 500 und 750 Kilo !!!  Krebse pro Jahr. Der einzige effektive Freßfeind der Krebse in der Äschenregion ist der Aal, gibt es so gut wie gar nicht mehr.   
 Krebse räumen unter den Insektenlarven ganz schön auf. 
 Da ist einiges komplett aus dem Gleichgewicht geraten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Dabei sollen doch gerade Krebse von den Niconics so gefährdet und beeinträchtigt sein..

ich denk immer mehr, da kannste keinem mehr glauben ausser dem Praktiker.  Wenn der sagt, er fängt viel Krebs, isses wohl eher der Realität angeglichen, als wenn Wissenschaftler "hochrechnen", "schätzen" und "extrapolieren"..

Aus nem anderen Thread dazu, wo ich auf den hier verwiesen hab:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das befürchte ich auch, allerdings nicht nur in Bezug auf Insekten.
> 
> Aber auch nicht umsonst hab ich das gefragt im Oktober schon:
> Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern
> ...


----------



## oberfranke (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dabei sollen doch gerade krebse von den Niconics so gefährdet und beeinträchtigt sein..
> 
> ich denk immer mehr, da kannste keinem mehr glauben ausser dem Praktiker. Wenn der sagt, er fängt viel Krebs, isses wohl eher der Realität angeglichen, als wenn Wissenschaftler "hochrechnen", "schätzen" und "extrapolieren"..
> 
> Aus nem anderen Thread dazu, wo ich auf den hier verwiesen hab:


 Da bin ich mir sogar sehr sicher. 

 Und wer ist zur Behörde gelaufen und hat das erstens mal gemeldet und zweitens nen Antrag auf Erlaubnis Aale besetzen zu dürfen gestellt. 
 Das war kein selbsternannter Umwelt- und/oder Naturschützer.
 Das war der Fischer obwohl er jedes Kilo Krebse für ca. 25,--€ verkaufen kann und der Aalbesatz zudem auch noch auf seine Kosten geht.   
 Antwort vom Amt. Aalbesatz? Wir wissen nicht ob es erlaubt, geduldet oder verboten ist. 
 Antwort steht noch aus. 
 Nach dem Motto: 
 Wir prüfen und prüfen bis wir geprüft haben und prüfen dann ob die Prüfung auch richtig geprüft hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

büropkrateutonischer normaler Wahnsinn halt..


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Für die Ungläubigen die immer noch nur an ein Bienen oder Insektensterben denken.
http://www.scinexx.de/wissen-aktuell-16114-2013-05-16.html

 Ist zwar nichts Neues aber nun wohl noch einmal untersucht und dort gut zusammengefasst.

 Da sollte man höhere Krebse und Wollhandkrabben genauer beobachten die leben halt Jahrelang.
 Ob ein Wasserfloh oder ein Flohkrebs kränkelt werden wir nicht wahrnehmen.

 Die Sache könnte "fetter" sein als DDT, aber auch da war es ja nur eine geringfügige versteckte Nebenwirkung die lange übersehen wurde.
 Keiner dachte daran, das bei Vögeln wegen dem Zeug die Eierschalen beim Brüten zerbrechen würden.

 Bei solchen Giften sind es aber die indirekten Folgen, die gefährlich sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Danke für die Info. Wenn ich dabei an die Auswirkungen der eingesetzten Herbizide in der Landwirtschaft, aber auch in privaten Gärten, die Verwendung von Algizide und Bewuchshemmern auf Fassaden und Dächern, aber der Kampf gegen Moose, Flechten auf Wegen, Terrassen und und und

Es scheint nicht verwunderlich, wenn dies auch Auswirkungen auf Einzeller in Gewässern haben könnte, nicht zuletzt dadurch, das Krebstieren die Nahrung entzogen wird.

Ich bin gespannt, was da in der nächsten Zeit an Erkenntnissen kommt und wie die Gesellschaft damit umgeht.


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*



Testudo schrieb:


> Es scheint nicht verwunderlich, wenn dies auch Auswirkungen auf Einzeller in Gewässern haben könnte, nicht zuletzt dadurch, das Krebstieren die Nahrung entzogen wird.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt, was da in der nächsten Zeit an Erkenntnissen kommt und wie die Gesellschaft damit umgeht.


 

 So wie immer, wenn es um unbequeme Wahrheiten oder neues Wissen geht, mit dem kein Geld zu verdienen ist und das Geldmachen Anderen kritisiert. 
 Kurz das interessiert keine Sau, schon gar nicht die Bildungseliten die ja gezielt durchs Leben gehen, immer Ihr Voran oder Auskommen im Sinn.
 Für so etwas gibt's keine Unterstützung oder Ruhm zu ernten und Reich wird man mit Kritik auch nicht.
 Eher wird der Bote der Schlechten Nachrichten geköpft, wenn er meint sie so laut zu verkünden, das sie den Frieden stört.

 In Fachkreisen der Fachbeamten wird man viel kritischer denken, als Ihre Politischen Dienstherren hören wollen.
 Ergo wird es das Hirn einzelner Fachkräfte kaum verlassen und auch unvernetzt nicht mit anderen Fachkräften ausgetauscht betrachtet werden. 
 Es braucht für wissenschaftliche Kritik aber Dienstherren welche solche kritischen Forschungen auch wollen.
 Ergo gelten die vielen Wahrheiten derer, die damit Geldverdienen wollen und sich Forschung etwas kosten lassen.

 Ist wie in der Fischereiforschung, man weiß wenig über die Auswirkungen der beliebten Zander.
 Man weiß auch nicht viel über Fischarten wie Zährte oder Kaulbarsch, selbst über Wels oder Quappe weiß man nicht viel.
 Ungleich mehr weiß man über Regenbogenforelle, Karpfen, Lachs oder Aa, weil da Geld zu verdienen ist und öffentliches Interesse besteht.

 Darum geht es bei diesen Mittelchen ja auch fast immer nur um die Bienen, denn diese haben Eigentümer die kritische Forschung verlangen.
 Wobei die Kritik ja ursprünglich, aus dem Vogelschutz kam, weil man Gründe suchte weshalb die Wiesenvögel immer seltener werden.
 Die Fischerei und Angler fühlen sich weniger bedroht, weil es Fische und Menschen ja weniger vergiftet.
 Für sie gilt schon die Vorstellung das Fläche und Ertragswerte die Anzahl der Fische begrenzen und nicht die Fangtechnik als seltenes Fachwissen.
 Das da auch noch das Futterangebot durch Pflanzenschutzmittel über das Grundwasser oder die Luft beeinflusst werden könnten, ist für Sie kaum vorstellbar.

 Mir jedenfalls ist mulmig, wenn ich beobachte wie stark sich Krebs, Krabben oder Kleinkrebsvorkommen zuletzt regional veränderten.
 Doppelt mulmig wird mir, wenn man über solche Vorgänge berichtet oder sie weiter gibt....und dann selbst nach Jahren nichts im Netz dazu von den Fachkräften findet.#c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> So wie immer, wenn es um unbequeme Wahrheiten oder neues Wissen geht, mit dem kein Geld zu verdienen ist und das Geldmachen Anderen kritisiert.
> Kurz das interessiert keine Sau, schon gar nicht die Bildungseliten die ja gezielt durchs Leben gehen, immer Ihr Voran oder Auskommen im Sinn.
> Für so etwas gibt's keine Unterstützung oder Ruhm zu ernten und Reich wird man mit Kritik auch nicht.
> Eher wird der Bote der Schlechten Nachrichten geköpft, wenn er meint sie so laut zu verkünden, das sie den Frieden stört.
> ...



Ja kann ich gut verstehen, ist ja auch beunruhigend. 

Manchmal befürchte ich, das Troubleshooting noch mitzubekommen, manchmal hoffe ich es zu erleben. #t


----------



## BERND2000 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Für die Ungläubigen die immer noch nur an ein Bienen oder Insektensterben denken.
> http://www.scinexx.de/wissen-aktuell-16114-2013-05-16.html
> 
> Ist zwar nichts Neues aber nun wohl noch einmal untersucht und dort gut zusammengefasst.
> ...



Einmal mehr eine Unterschriften Sammlung zu dem Thema.
https://www.change.org/p/keine-ausreden-mehr-bienenkiller-müssen-jetzt-vom-acker-bienen

Man achte auf die Kommentare, es geht halt vorrangig nur um das Nutz und Haustier Biene und Ihre Aufgabe bei der Befruchtung von Nutzpflanzen. 
Da ist man dicht bei den Befürwortern der Mittel die ja auch nur die Nutzpflanzen und Vorteile sehen.
Der deutsche Naturschutzgedanke und das Naturverständnis der Deutschen ist so etwas von Tot...

So tot das Viele Naturschutz vermehr als Bedrohung verstehen....und leider nicht einmal immer Unrecht damit haben.


----------



## angler1996 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

naja Fernsehen bildet:
 Zum Thema Rückgang der Insekten. kam da der Verweis auf die 75 % "Schwund"
 Hier die Kurzfassung
https://www.dieharke.de/Nachrichten...matischer_Insektenschwund_in_Deutschland.html

 und hier nach einiger Suche
 die Studie:
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0185809

 75 % ? wieviele unserer Insekten haben u.a. auch Stadien im Wasser oder leben am Wasser?

 Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

die Schweizer haben mal untersucht was das o reinkommt
 und wie sich das auswirkt, auch im Zusammenspiel einzelner Substanzen,

https://www.newsd.admin.ch/newsd/message/attachments/47761.pdf

 wo geht die Biomasse hin?


----------



## Laichzeit (12. März 2018)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

Die verfügbare Nahrung bleibt nur in den wenigsten Fällen ungenutzt. Wenn es weniger Insekten gibt, werden robustere Tiere, wie Schnecken und Fadenwürmer oder Bakterien die freien Ressourcen nutzen.


----------



## angler1996 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Daten gesucht bez. Anteil Insekten an Biomasse in Gewässern*

sorry
 wo geht die Biomasse hin? 
 Ich meinte der Anteil Biomasse durch Insekten  und deren Larven  im Wasser wird weniger, der Anteil sinkt#h


----------

